# Hay/Trailer question/problem



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Shirley H said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post here so hopefully this isn't a completely dumb comment. I was wondering if everyone finds it as frustrating as I do to take one or two bales of hay with you when you travel with the horses? I have a camper on my truck, so the back of the truck is not an option. I am not able to lift it to a top rack on the trailer ( if I had one) and have little room in my tack room.
> 
> ...


 I bought my trailer so I would have an extra stall for hay and what nots


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Purina has a product called Packer Pellets. It's a complete feed that comes in 50 lbs. bags. Real easy to store and works well as hay replacement. Hunters use them and campers so they don't have to haul hay into the woods.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I also have a extra stall for my gear But you can also do hay cubes, or pellets as the other poster said. I perfer the cubes gives them a longer munch time. I don't wet mine just give it to them dry....or you also have the option of bagged hay..
Good Luck....:wink:


----------

